# Greg Elmassian did you get a HV 4S's



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Did you get 1 of these Heller 15 amp boosters or did you give up on getting 1?? 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I did not... so far, I'm watching to see if I run out of power with my existing NCE 10 amp units. I think I will, though, a single train was pulling 4.7 amps, since it had 6 lighted cars. I'm converting all passenger cars to LEDs to see what I will be drawing. I've got several USAT locos running on the beta version QSI decoders, so hopefully this weekend will consist up something big and see what the amp draw is. 

I believe I will have to persue the 15 amp boosters though, otherwise I'm probably close to running out of power on the main with more than 2 trains. Oh, a recently added loop of track has a 5.5% downgrade, and I've been having silly thoughts of trying to go up it! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

@ 1 time I had a good english version of there 15 amp unit & it looked like you could hook up a regulated DC power supply to it but the guys over there decided that was not good & you had to buy the 15 amp AC transformer.. I do not know if you can buy it over here.. Massoth is the same way, buy a DC power supply for there unit, do not hook it up to our 230/240 AC power because we use 60 Hz not 50 Hz like over there.. Were not all transformers designed for either 50/60 Hz or did I miss that.. I hope that some of the manufacturers here will go for bigger boosters, but there is always the fear of burning some thing up.. I used the rule of "let the buyer beware".. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting. I do know some boosters do not allow DC input, and then, how the heck do you get a regulated AC supply? I know they exist, but they are way expensive, hundreds of dollars. 

I do not like the voltage sag from an unregulated power supply. Also, funny, most transformers do not care too much 50 or 60 Hz, but some actually do, possibly the higher power ones? I would think an ordinary laminated iron core transformer would be ok, but a toroidal one would be more picky. Will have to ask a couple of my engineer friends. 

We will see how close I get to the max power. 

Regards, Greg


----------

